# Infos über Teneriffa



## GridtII (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich fahre Ende Juli für zwei Wochen nach Teneriffa. Hat jemand Infos was anglerisch da los ist? Ich würde gerne mal auf die großen Meeresfische angeln,
hab aber keine Lust auf schlechte Schiffe, miese Besatzung und überhöhte Preise. Hat schon jemand dort Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Jean (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Infos über Teneriffa*

Hi GridtII

Übers Hochseefischen auf Marlin,Thun und so weiter kann ich Dir leider nix sagen. War dort vor sechs Jahren und hab nur vom Ufer aus gefischt. Such dir ne kleine Felsenbucht (ich war in Playa Paraiso bei las Americas) und biet bei Dämmerung eine Garnele, die kannst Du hier im Supermarkt kaufen, an einer Laufposenmontage mit Knicklicht an. Tiefe ca 2m.Fangen wirst Du hauptsächlich Meerbrassen. Entspanntes angeln am Abend bei einem leckeren Cerveza! Tagsüber kannst Du es in den Häfen mit Wasserkugel und Brotflocke auf Meeräschen versuchen. Oder aber Du fängst Dir ein paar kleinere Fische die gibts im Hafen Massenhaft. Montiere einen am Einzelhaken mit vorgeschaltetem Blei (ca. 50cm Abstand zum Haken) und zupfe es dicht über Grund an Kaimauern der Grossen Fähren wieder ran. Hab auf diese Art einige Zackenbarsche bis 80cm überlisten können. Aber Vorsicht, die grossen Petermännchen mögen diese Montage auch.(GIFTIG) Hoff ich hab Dir wenigstens ein bisschen geholfen.

Gruss Nico


----------



## GridtII (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Infos über Teneriffa*

Hallo Nico,
danke für die Auskunft! Ich war vor 3 Jahren auch schon auf Teneriffa. Die Angelei vom Ufer ist schon o.k. Aber ich wolle immer schon mal auf die Großen vom Boot aus angeln. Was mich dann davon abhält ist halt, dass ich keine Infos habe. Und auf gut Glück viel Geld ausgeben mit der Chance dabei geneppt zu werden, das liegt mir nicht. Werde dann wohl auch diesmal mir die Zeit mit schnorcheln und den üblichen Familienurlaubsaktivitäten vertreiben. Ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Nochmals Dank.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Ansgar (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Infos über Teneriffa*

Hi GridtII,

ein Kumpel von mir war mal dort und hat einen Trip gemacht. Die Ausruestung des Schiffes war okay, der Skipper anscheinend auch. 
Gefangen wurden an dem Tag nur zwei Skipjacks (Striped Tuna), allerdings sagt das nicht viel aus. Es waren acht Leute auf dem Boot und der Preis war ca. 50 Euro pro Person.
An Deiner Stelle wuerde ich ein bisschen rum"google'n" und sehen, was Du an Infos findest. Ein realistischer Preis fuer eine Ausfahrt pro Tag waere - je nach Saison- vermutlich so um die 250 - 500 Euro fuer die Charter fuer das gesamte Boot (ist meine Einschaetzung - vielleicht kann nochmal jemand anderer was dazu sagen). 

Weiss leider aus anglerischer Sicht selber nicht mehr ueber Dein Reiseziel.
Wird aber immer wieder erwaehnt, wenn das Thema Big Game ist, also wuerde ich es auf jeden Fall mal versuchen...

Beste Gruesse & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## GridtII (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Infos über Teneriffa*

Jo danke Ansgar,

habe von einem Freund in der Zwischenzeit auch einige Infos bekommen. Werde mir das mal ansehen und evt. testen. Wenn ich da mitgefahren bin, schreib ich einen Bericht.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## salzegli (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Infos über Teneriffa*

Hallo, hallo

Wir haben im September eine Ferienwohnung mit Boot im Norden von Teneriffa gemietet (bei Icod de los Vinos). Das Boot hat zwar GPS/Echo aber kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen in welchen Gegenden es guten Fang gibt? 

Das Boot soll ca 15 Knoten schaffen, d.h. mich interessieren auch Gebiete südlich von Teno und bis hin zu Los Gigantes.

Wir werden sicherlich auch schleppen aber primär möchte ich jiggen und Fänge unter 10 Kg sind mir auch Recht.

Danke im Voraus


----------

